

Can you help me secure my App? - nclx
https://docs.google.com/a/blazingboost.com/forms/d/1BiSnTzR4XNNmNxEBoTm-tsDi5FpO9tgtEphfeF0oN1w/viewform

======
elwell
No one will want to work with you (or, at least, who you would want to work
with you) if you have grammatical and spelling mistakes in your job listing.

~~~
nclx
Sorry, I'm Italian. I'm not a native English speaker. I try my best :)

~~~
elwell
I'm just saying that for your benefit. You might want to have a native speaker
edit it.

~~~
nclx
Would you help me?

~~~
elwell
Hi,

I'm Nicolas Nemni. My friends and I have founded a new startup that will begin
operating in January. We will handle some VERY sensitive data about our users,
such as sexual orientation. Due to the threats directed at LGBT people
worldwide (in Russia for example), our concern is to protect their identity
and associated sensitive data as much as we can.

Since we are currently bootstrapping, we have a limited budget. With that
said, we are looking for someone who shares our passion for the project. If
you are good fit for our team, you may invited to join as our Internet and
Data Security Chief. Right now, if you are interested to work with us, we can
pay you to set up the structure and to find our main security bugs before
launch.

We are looking for a security specialist to secure our: \- Computers (5 Mac Os
X based computers) \- Network (does not exist right now) \- iPhone, Android
and web app

If you are interested, please use the form below.

Thanks, Nicolas :)

